# Sona si latine loqueris!!!



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Et, si hoc legere scis nimium eruditionis habes...!

(six years of Latin in school - still don't get it)


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

^^^
Funny!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

VictorRomeo said:


> Et, si hoc legere scis nimium eruditionis habes...!
> 
> (six years of Latin in school - still don't get it)


ha ha  Good one! 

And here's a classic one for this forum, that I never forget, and that some of the more GTH-leaning tradders might do well to remember 

Simplex munditis!


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Honk!


----------

